# Hi



## mccon747 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Ivan, and I live in the Highlands of Scotland.

I am hoping to start keeping some mice, after many years of exhibiting cavies, so hoping to get some good info from here.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## mccon747 (Apr 23, 2013)

:thanks


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello Ivan

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jen194 (Dec 30, 2015)

mccon747 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Ivan, and I live in the Highlands of Scotland.
> 
> I am hoping to start keeping some mice, after many years of exhibiting cavies, so hoping to get some good info from here.


Hi.
Did you have any luck?
I'm in Inverness looking to buy a few mice.
Thanks
Jennifer


----------

